# Anyone know of any receivers with outputs? HT



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone can help me out I'm looking for a HT receiver that HT out, however nothing too expensive or extravagant. My goal is that I want to have something that is 6.1 with at least 75x6. I recently picked up some NHT home cabinets they are not very efficient, and they are known to be hungry. I have about 100x6 right now, and they are not cutting it. So I need a receiver with rca outs so that I can add an amp power the speakers. These are the things I need in the receiver
-under $400
-6.1 or 5.1
-preamp outs for all channels
-at least 75x6
-black chassis
-remote


Thanks in advance, it sounds like a tall order, but the only ones that I know of are receivers that cost over a thousand made by Pioneer Elite, Denon, Rotel, etc etc. I have a modest HT setup and I want to keep the cost modest too.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Nevermind, a friend just sent me a few.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, I have a perfect one.

Marantz SR4001. Preouts for all channels, 7.1, 80x7. aluminum face. I just bought it a while ago and love it.

Still on sale for $330

http://www.accessories4less.com/cgi-bin/item/MARSR4001


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

skylar112 said:


> Nevermind, a friend just sent me a few.


Chu, what'd you end up picking? What were the suggestions your friends gave you? I'm also currently looking into receivers and need all the suggestions as I can.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Xander said:


> Well, I have a perfect one.
> 
> Marantz SR4001. Preouts for all channels, 7.1, 80x7. aluminum face. I just bought it a while ago and love it.
> 
> ...


That's nice ! 

80 Watts x 7 Channels All Discrete Amplifier Stages 
HDMI (v1.1) Repeating: 2-In/1-Out 
On Screen Display


Onkyo http://cgi.ebay.com/Onkyo-HT-R530-7...ryZ14981QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

Hic said:


> That's nice !
> 
> 80 Watts x 7 Channels All Discrete Amplifier Stages
> HDMI (v1.1) Repeating: 2-In/1-Out
> On Screen Display


It is nice.

My only complaint so far:

It won't upconvert my N64 composite video signal into component video. It is supposed to be able to though


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

Xander said:


> Well, I have a perfect one.
> 
> Marantz SR4001. Preouts for all channels, 7.1, 80x7. aluminum face. I just bought it a while ago and love it.
> 
> ...


If only that was the 4002. I'd love to find a nice receiver with LPCM capabilities for that price.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Xander said:


> Well, I have a perfect one.
> 
> Marantz SR4001. Preouts for all channels, 7.1, 80x7. aluminum face. I just bought it a while ago and love it.
> 
> ...


Thats what I use. Aluminum finish though. Love it.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

would this work 

i know it has no pre outs. 

but these receivers drive speakers with ease.

http://cls.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?miscrcvr&1200947127


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

yamaha recievers. low cost, feature packed, great sound, just what youre looking for.


----------

